
Computer virus hits Southern California newspapers - prostoalex
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/computer-virus-hits-southern-california-newspapers-n953001?cid=sm_npd_ms_fb_ma
======
snazz
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18786613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18786613)

